# Body Pump



## Stig-OT-Dump (2 Aug 2010)

I have been coaxed into doing body pump by a lady at work. I have been enjoying it, but now that I am more familiar with the routines I've started to look at people around me. There is a wide variance with regard to form - quite a few blokes putting on bigger weights but doing less movement etc - and I'm wondring whether I'm being sucked in to an exercise fad or if it will really do me some good.

I look forward to your feedback,

Stig


----------



## ChrisBD (2 Aug 2010)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> I have been coaxed into doing body pump by a lady at work. I have been enjoying it, but now that I am more familiar with the routines I've started to look at people around me. There is a wide variance with regard to form - quite a few blokes putting on bigger weights but doing less movement etc - and I'm wondring whether I'm being sucked in to an exercise fad or if it will really do me some good.
> 
> I look forward to your feedback,
> 
> Stig




There was a piece of research done by the Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research; Its available on Google Scholar (not sure if you'd have to subscribe for the full paper) that might provide interesting reading.


----------



## doddman (3 Aug 2010)

If it makes you suffer then it has to be doing some good! 

If your gym does Les Mills classes, though, I'd probably stick to RPM if you are a cyclist!


----------



## scook94 (3 Aug 2010)

doddman said:


> If it makes you suffer then it has to be doing some good!
> 
> If your gym does Les Mills classes, though, I'd probably stick to RPM if you are a cyclist!



I go to RPM and I must admit I love it, it's certainly benefiting my cycling from a fitness point of view. I've often wondered if I should be doing something like Body Pump to help with core fitness too.


----------



## little miss (6 Aug 2010)

I have found that classes such as Body Pump can be the same week in / week out with very little progression in terms of difficulty. Thats why you can be an absolute beginner and work out in the same class as someone that has been doing that class for months. They rarely give you an opportunity to challenge yourself. Could be why the guys are adding extra weights, making it more challenging for themselves. Although if they are not getting the full movement, then they are probably not getting the full benefit. It would be better and far more motivating, if the classes were structured from beginner to advanced so you can move up the class the fitter you get.


----------



## Ranger (7 Aug 2010)

little miss said:


> I have found that classes such as Body Pump can be the same week in / week out with very little progression in terms of difficulty. Thats why you can be an absolute beginner and work out in the same class as someone that has been doing that class for months. They rarely give you an opportunity to challenge yourself. Could be why the guys are adding extra weights, making it more challenging for themselves. Although if they are not getting the full movement, then they are probably not getting the full benefit. It would be better and far more motivating, if the classes were structured from beginner to advanced so you can move up the class the fitter you get.



I think the idea is you should increase your weights as you start to find it too easy (at least that is what I do). Talk to the instructor the first time you go and they will guide you on where to start and go from there, when you increase the weight also keep an eye on your body position if it is all going wrong the weight is (probably) too heavy.

I have found body pump as the class that makes the biggest change to my body shape and combine it with spinning and body attack for fitness, actually I would recommend body attack, even if you are terminally uncoordinated ,as being great fun and burning 900-odd calories in an hour


----------



## TheKay (17 Aug 2010)

Ranger said:


> I think the idea is you should increase your weights as you start to find it too easy (at least that is what I do). Talk to the instructor the first time you go and they will guide you on where to start and go from there, when you increase the weight also keep an eye on your body position if it is all going wrong the weight is (probably) too heavy.
> 
> I have found body pump as the class that makes the biggest change to my body shape and combine it with spinning and body attack for fitness, actually I would recommend body attack, even if you are terminally uncoordinated ,as being great fun and burning 900-odd calories in an hour




Agreed, it's up to you what weights you put on and you can always ask the instuctor for advice. 
I do a combination of classes too and it helps with cycling.


----------

